# New to area--Difference of a Skiff and V bottom in ride?



## bad luck

New to the area, from OH, had a Deep V for Lake Erie/Ontario. Looking to get a 23' ish size Skiff for the intra coastal/cape fear river/backwaters here around OKI, as well as sneaking out a few miles on the calm days. I want to comfortably be able to fish the shallows, but don't really care about fishing in the grass at high tide (I have a kayak for that )-- Wife will also be coming out occasionally to read/relax while I fish.

Questions:
What is the ride going to be like on this compared to a Deep V?
I see the Carolina Skiff has a model that appears to be a step up from the plain black/white paint job and is a greenish color.....maybe that's more what I'm looking for as it appears to be a hybrid fishing/pleasure boat......opinions?
Ideas?


----------



## speckhunter80

Deep V obviously will ride/cut the chop much better then a flat bottomed skiff but will be all but useless trying to fish in 18" of water. A flat bottomed keel less skiff will slide in turns and I recommend trim tabs to help with this. A flat bottom skiff will beat the hell out of you and wet your butt. Personally don't like Carolina Skiffs. Fished a Southern Skimmer for 16 years. Best all around boat for inside and 3-5 miles off shore is a bay boat style with 21-23 degree dead rise.


----------



## Benji

Flat bottom boats hit harder than a v but have shallower draft. Carolina skiff is a great boat I would get the dlx hull as apposed to the simi v, oddly its a dryer ride. I can say this because I use both hulls for work boats. Depending on what size you're looking for carolina skiff also has a new tunnel dlx hull that is advertised as being even shallower draft and allows for more use of a jack plate, looks like a nice option for flats fishing . I know a commercial guy that also mates on a charter, that has ran his 25' skiff to the Gulf Stream before, but his boats been modified to take a severe pounding and he's also nuttier than squirrel poop. I wouldn't suggest or want to do that.


----------



## SloppyTilapia

Benji said:


> he's also nuttier than squirrel poop.


That's a classic quote right there.


----------



## IPNURWATER

If your looking to not having any more kids get a flat bottom.lol.if your wifey complains alot about a smooth or wet ride your screwed in the flat bottom on a nice day with wind. Storage sucks on the carolina skiffs. If you like glass bottles don't get a flat bottom. 

If your looking for a skiff the jonas brothers or sundace vs Carolina skiff is hands down a better build and ride . Carolina skiff isn't even made in Carolina no more , there been alot of. Carolina skiffs with wet foam floors so watch out.

But for real I hated my skiff.in turns it will skip across the water , scared the pop out of you.keep you wet. Rub rails always crack up . the front rub rail always catches on the trailer when launching.. 

Only good thing I can say is that Carolina skiff resales is quick because of the name that's it. I have bought and sold a couple.

A two piece hull designs sucks compared to a 3 piece. The 3 piece will always ride better..


----------

